# Real Life Stories of Unsung Heros - 7 Who Made a Difference



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2011)

> The  following news articles are seven such stories from across the country,  all very different and yet, all very much the same ... real-life  stories of True Blue Heroes: Please, grab a cup of coffee/tea, sit back  and take time to read of these truly amazing Men and Women who represent  what we all are about ... (all of which were written in the last 10  days) Then, when you have even more time, be sure to read all the other  stories in this album of our Everyday Heroes. ~Nessie~
> 
> The Prince George County (MD) Detectives who restored a garden and landscape for a 101 year old woman: http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...1/07/30/gIQA5tD2jI_story.html?wprss=rss_crime
> 
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/law.enforcement.today


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2011)

They're still out there... people willing to help other people no matter what.


----------

